# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker .0738 Huawei E153 IDEA,Orange Barcelona,Vygis Gemalto support &more added

## mohamed73

Added : 
Phones : 
Huawei U8530/*Orange Barcelona* (Beta)
ZTE-U F953/*Mimosa* 
Modems : 
AirCard 320U
ZTE MF680   
AMOI U2000+ (New protection) 
Customized modems:  *Huawei E153* 11.609.20.11.356 Jul 30 2011 15:38:49 *(Idea India)*
ZTE MF180 BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B02 May 28 2010 09:53:06 
Routers: 
Huawei B933  *Vygis Gemalto smart cards support added* 
Fixed: 
E585 - modem not found
ZTE phones unlocking failed with error 15 - "buffer overflow"
ZTE MF100 BD_BLNUAP671A1V1.0.0B02 (Beeline) unlock 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك

----------

